# First ride with some pics.......thoughts



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Bought a Felt F95 bc I ride my mtn bike 95% of the time on the road. Wanted to go faster and farther and not feel like I'm killing myself. I'm 29, 170-175 lbs and six foot tall. Not in great shape, but not horribly out of shape. Went for my first ride and here are my thoughts.

Wasn't trying to break any records, just getting a feel for the bike.
Rode on main roads, side streets, and a paved bike trail.
I began to feel more comfortable after about 7 miles.
Hands hurt mainly when riding on the hoods. 
Butt hurt a little, but it does on my mtn bike until I start rdiing more regularly.
If I even think about turning, the bike reacts (kinda cool, like the quick handling compared to mtn bike).
My mtn bike has entry level disc brakes, so I have to anticipate stopping with this bike. 
Sora front derailleur is same as mtn bike, no complaints for my needs.
Rear derailleur is tiagra and I think I can tell it shifts quicker than my mtn bikes alivio.
The ride is not as bad as I thought it would be, couldn't imagine how sweet an all carbon bike would be.
Really like the micro.shift shifters for entry level price range bike.
Realized I was the only person riding a road bike today without a helmet (better get one).
Glad I didn't get shoes and clip-less pedals yet (would have probably wiped out).
Felt faster than my mtn bike, but not a huge difference like I was expecting.
After installing my computer (same brand an setup as my mtn bike) I though my numbers would be better.
Overall, I'm glad i bought it and can't wait to hit the road again soon.
Though I said I wasn't trying to break any records, here are my numbers:

58:14 ride time
avg speed 14.6
max speed 29
14.25 miles
avg cadence 73
max cadence 105

With those numbers, if I improved a little, would I maybe be able to go on a group ride eventually? Or would I have to improve a whole lot?

I would like to do some charity rides or things like that for fun.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice bike! I like that orange!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

_Very_ nice bike... congrats!! :thumbsup:

IMO those are very respectable numbers for a first timeout. Just continue going at a comfortable pace, logging the miles, keeping your cadence up and you _will_ improve. 

BUT... go get a helmet, _*pronto*!!_


----------



## Burtsc (Apr 15, 2010)

Great looking bike. Those numbers look about like mine. I have been running for years, and consider myself to be in pretty good shape. I thought I might do a little better as well. However, I found quickly that running and biking are a little different. I have the aerobic conditioning, just not biking legs.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Great looking bike...mine is orange as well so I have an affinity toward that color. You did fine for the first time out. Just keep riding & you'll find the improvement curve is pretty steep. If you ride with others you'll really advance quickly.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

As quite a few people have mentioned, for a first time out, you did really fine.:thumbsup: Riding alone is great but riding in a group will have you improved tremendously. Don't get dishearten when you can't keep up with the group. You should be able to keep up with the pace after a while.

Happy cycling


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Great looking bike...mine is orange as well so I have an affinity toward that color. You did fine for the first time out. Just keep riding & you'll find the improvement curve is pretty steep. If you ride with others you'll really advance quickly.


Yes, this: one of the great joys for a committed cycling beginner is the quick improvement, even with the decent beginner numbers you posted...it's not easy, but if you put your miles in it's practically a sure thing, and it feels damn good when it happens. Keep it up!

PS I like your bike: keep everything clean and running smoothly and it will last MUCH longer than the people who sell them want you to think. One of my bikes has a similar setup and it just keeps on truckin'...


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

Check with your LBS. Most have a "beginner" or "no drop" ride which means someone will always stay around to make sure you get home. So go get in a group ride, just hang out at the back and watch and learn the etiquette...ask questions if you need to. Charity ride? Plenty of people ride at their own pace in charity rides. You could ride one right away if you choose the right distance. Just find some people to join up with and have a great time riding. You'll get passed, but you'll probably pass others as well. enjoy the bike...it's a beaut!


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanx for the input. "Ibashii", I am a neat freak and always keep things clean My mtn bike is 3 years old and you would never know. I even wax my bikes. So I know it will last awhile. It is actually driving a little nuts that I can’t put a kickstand on to keep it from falling over. Over my sister’s her neighbor’s were picking it up to see how light it is and I got nervous when they leaned it back up against the house. 

After I get 100 miles in I will look at a clip less pedal system. I was told that makes a huge difference. 

I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

The sooner you get clipless the sooner you will enjoy the ride more.

Nice bike, and don't be afraid of a group ride. Ride to your LBS meet some ppl and let them know its your first time after you get used to clipless.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice bike and welcome. 

Your speed is about what one would expect for just starting out. If you ride regularly you will be surprised how much faster you will be by the end of the summer. I highly recommend signing up for a charity ride or two. Having events to "train" for provides motivation to improve.

Group rides come in all varieties. It's most fun when you can find people of similar ability. It's most productive to find a group just slightly faster than you in order to push yourself. If you get dropped a time or two that is fine. Just keep at it. We all get dropped now and again. That's how we improve.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> With those numbers, if I improved a little, would I maybe be able to go on a group ride eventually? Or would I have to improve a whole lot?


As far as criteria for showing up to group rides goes, worry about your bike handling skills and feeling comfortable riding close to others instead of the numbers. Speed and distance is good to keep an eye on for tracking personal goals and progress but don't worry about it for showing up to group rides (IMO). No matter how fast you are or aren't there's always a group ride somewhere that you could hang with and by the same token a ride that will drop just about anyone. Just go to one once you're comfortable on the bike AND YOU HAVE A HELMET. If you get dropped, who cares, that's just another goal you can set.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Hank Stamper said:


> As far as criteria for showing up to group rides goes, worry about your bike handling skills and feeling comfortable riding close to others instead of the numbers. Speed and distance is good to keep an eye on for tracking personal goals and progress but don't worry about it for showing up to group rides (IMO). No matter how fast you are or aren't there's always a group ride somewhere that you could hang with and by the same token a ride that will drop just about anyone. Just go to one once you're comfortable on the bike *AND YOU HAVE A HELMET*. If you get dropped, who cares, that's just another goal you can set.


Yeah, forgot to mention that: when you are by yourself a helmet is a personal choice (unless you live somewhere with a bike helmet law), but in a group ride it really isn't, for reasons ranging from insurance concerns (if the ride is sponsored by a shop, club or other group) to simple courtesy (no one wants to be the one to speedbump your head if you go down in front of them).

Group rides are pretty crucial for beginners, and will help with every facet of your riding...and you get to meet interesting people: it's pretty much full of win.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Nothing personal, but if you showed up with those pedals to any of the evening rides i know of, you'd likely be dropped like a poop covered hot potato.
People fear for their safety from noobs, it's not personal. Those pedals scream "I'm clueless and my feet may come flying off at any time, potentially killing you".
Nice looking bike otherwise :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

icsloppl said:


> Nothing personal, but if you showed up with those pedals to any of the evening rides i know of, you'd likely be dropped like a poop covered hot potato.
> People fear for their safety from noobs, it's not personal. *Those pedals scream "I'm clueless and my feet may come flying off at any time, potentially killing you".*Nice looking bike otherwise :thumbsup:


A little over the top, IMO. I'd rather ride with someone possessing good bike handling skills than someone lacking in those areas but sporting a $500 pedal system. The latter just shows the rider might have some funds, not brains.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice bike, welcome aboard the RBR and the cycling world


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

icsloppl said:


> Nothing personal, but if you showed up with those pedals to any of the evening rides i know of, you'd likely be dropped like a poop covered hot potato.
> People fear for their safety from noobs, it's not personal. Those pedals scream "I'm clueless and my feet may come flying off at any time, potentially killing you".
> Nice looking bike otherwise :thumbsup:



I would happily answer any questions, demonstrate how I ride, or do whatever a group would ask of me to make them feel comfortable with me riding along. But if they turned me away for the type of pedals I had on my bike that probably wouldn't be the type of riders I would gravitate towards. 

I drove a little over an hour to purchase this bike when I could have purchased it 3 miles from my house for $40 less. I did this because based on the service I have received from the people there, I get the vibe that they would turn me away based on something like my pedals. And who knows what they would say when I showed up wearing my Addidas basketball shorts and not Pearl Izumi cycling shorts 

I'm just a causal rider who wants to have fun, be safe, learn more about cycling, and find some other people to ride with occasionally. I think some people need to realize that not everyone who rides a bike is going to be balls-to-the-wall into it. I couldn't afford a carbon fiber bike, better components, and all the accessories at one time. This being said, I really enjoy my entry level mtn bike and road bike. I would bet the best times I will ever have on bike already happened when I was a kid on my 5 speed red Schwinn 

I glad you made me aware of this though, if I do go for a group ride eventually I will make sure I find out as much info as I can, and hopefully be able to get into contact with the leader to make sure it's the right fit for me and the group.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> I would happily answer any questions, demonstrate how I ride, or do whatever a group would ask of me to make them feel comfortable with me riding along. But if they turned me away for the type of pedals I had on my bike that probably wouldn't be the type of riders I would gravitate towards.


Point taken; but rcekstrom is correct when he says that the sooner you get some clipless pedals, the sooner you will enjoy the ride more. Cyclists don't use clipless pedals because they look cool, but because they are fantastic technology. As hokey at it sounds, they will make you more "one with the bike" and help you develop a smooth, powerful spin that will help you reach those better numbers you're after. (Not, as has been mentioned, that your first effort wasn't respectable. It was.)

+1 on the comments about group and charity rides. Especially the latter ... one might say that the whole point of most charity rides is that they are something cyclists of almost any ability can do. All that is usually required is to select a distance option that you can handle and then ride within your limits.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Im looking at Speedplay pedals becasue they have platfrom covers to put over them so you can ride with regualr shoes. I want the best of bother worlds. Last night I stopped over my sister's house and played with my neicue and nephew. Wouldn't have been able to do that in bike shoes. Now tonight im going on a paved trail and would like to have clipless pedals and shoes.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

rcekstrom said:


> The sooner you get clipless the sooner you will enjoy the ride more.
> 
> Nice bike, and don't be afraid of a group ride. Ride to your LBS meet some ppl and let them know its your first time after you get used to clipless.



I agree, clipless will probably get you 10% improvement right from the get go.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

You may really dislike my comments, but roadies are roadies. There's the stigma that we're all snobs, but darn near everything we do, wear, and tell you is to make you more comfortable, faster, and most importantly, safer. People who really get rubbed the wrong way by roadies don't like taking advice since they'd like to think they know a lot more than they really know. We all started out as rookies with minimal knowledge about how to ride. Once you're an experienced rider, you'll see all of the mistakes you made when you were new and probably even avoid riders who demonstrate these problem areas. Even worse, you might be so bold as to solicit the advice they didn't ask for!!!  

While road bikers would seem like total conformists, we do everything fairly similarly because it works best. Neon spandex seems horribly far from hip, but it's comfortable and could just save your life. 

Definitely get a helmet. You're an adult. You should know better. Don't try to skimp in this area. You need something that offers the right protection, but still adequate comfort, fit, and ventilation. You may have a ski helmet somewhere in your closet, but the lack of ventilation will become apparent if the temp is above 80 degrees.

Go clipless ASAP. If clipless were unsafe and platforms were the best way to get around on a bike, that's what we'd all be doing. It's not that we're all speed demons, but if there's a 50 mile ride, most of us would prefer to get it done ASAP so we can do stuff with the rest of our day. You gain significant power with using the upstroke. The stiffer soled road shoes don't lose energy like a flexy tennis shoe. While a stiff sole seems like it would be uncomfortable, I can't think of anything more uncomfortable on a long ride than a soft shoe and the uneven pressure and distribution. It might take a while, but once you learn on clipless, you won't want to ride anything else. 

Pain: get your bike fitted. This might cost a little, but the comfort and power gained is amazing. If something hurts, you need to get your form and the bike looked at. Hand, knee, and saddle pain never made anyone a better cyclist. So, the "no pain, no gain" attitude does not apply here. My muscles might be a tad sore after a 50 mile ride, but that's about it. 

Cadence: you're new, so here's a free tip that will make you faster and give you more endurance: drop to a lighter gear and spin faster. The natural inclination is to pedal the heaviest gear you can stand. This is hard on the knees, hard to do for a long time, and is just plain slow. 

All of this takes a minute or two to learn and a lifetime to master and enjoy.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

PJ352 said:


> A little over the top, IMO. I'd rather ride with someone possessing good bike handling skills than someone lacking in those areas but sporting a $500 pedal system. The latter just shows the rider might have some funds, not brains.


Yep, totally over the top; unless your feet aren't properly attached to your legs, you're in no danger of bringing down the peloton with your platforms. Besides, clipless pedals are waaaaay too new to the road riding/racing game to be a prerequisite for starting to learn group riding skills. Don't make me list great racers of the past who never once used a clipless pedal...

...that being said, they've turned out to be a pretty usefull invention, and it's certainly true that you will notice the improvement once you dive in. When you've got the cash go for it, by all means; however, don't let not having them keep you off the bike, or away from entry-level group rides. There are lots of 'clipless-curious' people who have yet to make the plunge.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on your first road ride on your new road bike! It looks pretty sweet...

Like folks said above, there are lot of different rides, just look for one that is advertised for the distance you can cover at the speed you can maintain that is listed as "no drop"... Also, most rides require riders use a helmet, so get one to join in the fun.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just bought a Specialized helmet:thumbsup: ....see I'm learning already


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Just bought a Specialized helmet:thumbsup: ....see I'm learning already


Good deal. Now make sure it's adjusted properly and don't leave home without it. 

Based on that first ride, you'll be fine. Group rides can have different paces on different rides. Try one slower than you think you can handle, and just let them know you're starting out. If they're the kind of group you want to be with they'll be glad to help.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm assuming that your not riding clipless pedals on your MTB, your missing out there also. 

I don't think that I would have installed the wheel speed receiver pointing into the on coming spokes, I would have installed it pointing away from the on coming spokes. Or in simple terms, I would have installed in on the bottom of the tube in lieu of the top. If for some reason it was twisted or kicked into the spokes, as you have it installed it, it wouldn't grab the receiver and try to rotate it around the bar and possibly cause a locked wheel condition. Installed below would just make it ding, ding ding on the spokes if it was rotated.


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

You can get MTB clipless and look Fred in some people's eyes, but it allows you to wear shoes with recessed cleats so you can walk around and do most ordinary things. I use crank brothers candies and put them on my road bike anytime I'm going to be doing some normal activities other than just riding. You can even get shoes that look like normal shoes...or sandals!


----------



## BruceG1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice bike. I really love the colour and the white handelbar stem. One question though, shouldn't the cadence sensor be pointing down? Just in case it gets shifted and does not end up in the spokes.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

How about these pedals....can I clip in on both sides of these?

https://shop.sunrisecyclery.com/item/10357/


Then I can buy these when I am just going around town and want to wear regular shoes right?

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=22313&category=1669


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> How about these pedals....can I clip in on both sides of these?
> 
> https://shop.sunrisecyclery.com/item/10357/
> 
> ...


Yep, that'll work...there are also some pedals out there that are SPD on one side and platform on the other, but then you lose the two-sided action, which is nice for getting used to clipless. If those things are sturdy enough, that looks like a good solution.

If you do go with SPDs make sure to get a good, stiff pair of MTB shoes; back in the days when shoe flex was a big problem, the larger contact area on true road pedals was a big plus: today, however, sole stiffness on good shoes is such that there is no measurable loss of power or increased risk of hot spots between an SPD-type pedal and a 'real' road pedal. I started this way, road and raced for years in SPDs, and only switched a couple seasons back because of a relatively rare, pedal-float-related knee problem...i.e. something you don't have to think about. I'm hooked on my Speedplays now, but I still miss the ease of walking with my MTB shoes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

As Ibashii noted, they'll work, but IIRC there've been some less than positive comments from members regarding this model. If you're interested in learning more, use the search function for additional info.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> How about these pedals....can I clip in on both sides of these?
> 
> https://shop.sunrisecyclery.com/item/10357/
> 
> ...


Getting in on "both sides" is be a bit of a marketing farce when you consider that many one sided entry pedals are weighted to always be hanging where you want for entry.

yeah double sided has an advantage over pedals that just hang randomly but not many decent ones do.

I don't know much about those particular pedals.....just saying double sided isn't a criteria that will necessarily give you any benefit over a lot of single sided pedals in my opinion. So if that helps open up the search at all......


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Hank Stamper said:


> Getting in on "both sides" is be a bit of a marketing farce when you consider that many one sided entry pedals are weighted to always be hanging where you want for entry.
> 
> yeah double sided has an advantage over pedals that just hang randomly but not many decent ones do.
> 
> I don't know much about those particular pedals.....just saying double sided isn't a criteria that will necessarily give you any benefit over a lot of single sided pedals in my opinion. So if that helps open up the search at all......


The ones sided pedals work fine for road, but when you get mud caked on from 10 puddles on the trail, the pedals don't spin freely anymore. . It's a pain to even get in sometimes with the mud.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

ziscwg said:


> The ones sided pedals work fine for road, but when you get mud caked on from 10 puddles on the trail, the pedals don't spin freely anymore. . It's a pain to even get in sometimes with the mud.


I'm assuming he isn't taking that bike on a trail but yeah that is a good point that I hadn't considered. Thanks, now I get the point of double entry.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Speed Play makes covers for their pedals that go on tool free so you can ride with regular shoes if you want. But Speed Play seem pricey. Are they worth it?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Speed Play makes covers for their pedals that go on tool free so you can ride with regular shoes if you want. But Speed Play seem pricey. Are they worth it?


Meh, you seem like you're afraid to go full roadie. Platforms are for cruising/hybrids, etc. Road bikes aren't that great for just cruising around. The fear of a shoe that's not the most walking friendly seems daunting, but once you ride them a few times, you'll understand and won't want to go back.


----------



## kthung (Jun 18, 2009)

I just recently got clipless pedals (speedplay zeros if that matters) for the first time and I must say its a revelation. I was a little hesitant at first, worrying about getting "stuck" in the pedals at an intersection and toppling over, but even on the very first ride, I immediately felt more secure with clipless pedals, especially on descents. All it takes a few tries clipping in and out to get the hang of it. If you have a trainer then that makes it even easier to practice clipping in and out.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

If your hands hurt on the hoods, try rotating your bar up a little bit. It looks like your hoods dip forward, putting a lot of stress on your hands and wrists.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm going with the speed play zero chromoly for pedals. How about Shimano SH-R086L shoes for a first pair of road shoes? I really would like to stay under 200 for the setup if possible. 


Plus, I watched some videos online, drained my front tire to remove the tube, and replaced it to practice changing a flat. I used my tire levers and co2 inflater. 


If the tube didn't blow out while I inflated it did I do everything correct? 

Or will I find out once I take it out on a ride?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Ride how you want to ride*

I don't doubt for a moment that there is mechanical advantage to being clipped in, but if that's not for you, ride how you want to ride. FWIW, I have platforms on both of my bikes. Say what you will about being a dork (and folks have said plenty), but my feet have never come off the pedals unless I've wanted them too...and they've never stayed attached to the pedals when I didn't want them too, either.


----------



## kthung (Jun 18, 2009)

I've got no experience with those shoes, but a note about the speedplay zeros. Theyre designed for more advanced riders, and as such require a little more effort to engage. The light action pedals are a little more beginner friendly. The zeros were my first pair of clipless pedals and I ended up fine, but like i said it took a little more practice. The easiest way to do this is if you have a trainer, put your bike on that so you dont topple over while practicing. Another piece of advice on your first time out on your clipless pedals, if you stop at an intersection and have to unclip, when you get going again, if you can't clip in right away, KEEP PEDALING. Your clipped in foot should be able to keep pedaling and you can use your unclipped foot like its riding a platform pedal (albiet a very small one). The last thing you want to do is stop in the middle of an intersection. Once you've cleared the intersection, you can take your time to clip in again


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

icsloppl said:


> Nothing personal, but if you showed up with those pedals to any of the evening rides i know of, you'd likely be dropped like a poop covered hot potato.
> People fear for their safety from noobs, it's not personal. Those pedals scream "I'm clueless and my feet may come flying off at any time, potentially killing you".
> Nice looking bike otherwise :thumbsup:


I know plenty of people that can keep up on some decent group rides and don't ride clipless GASP!

edit: curious to how you like the bike/shifters my mom is looking at one of those as an entry level road bike.

Chad


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

third ride, first time on a paved trail, mostly flat, slight graded i would guess....a fair amount f people walking, biking, running etc..... and there are about 6-7 roads you have to stop for.


avg speed 16.4
max speed 23.1
miles 18.4
ride time 1h 7mins 29 sec


Once I get clip less shoes and pedals will those get significantly better?


----------

